

GNU folks notice PDF functionality is missing, decide to do something about it - jcwentz
http://www.linux.com/feature/122195

======
tx
Every time I click a link and it turns out to be a PDF file I feel like I
accidently stepped on a dog's poop in a park.

------
wmf
This sounds like a waste of time. PDF and Acrobat are suffering from serious
feature bloat (3D? JavaScript?), so copying that bloat won't excite many
users. It also displays the FSF's habit of trying to replace existing open
source projects that have been under development for years (GNUTLS and Gnash
come to mind).

~~~
rms
Don't forget Hurd!

